# CO2 Regulator Question



## plants4fun (Dec 22, 2014)

This was given to me from someone who grows plants in a green house and I wanted to use it with a new setup for my aquarium. It doesnt output enough psi to get my inline reator going. It works fine with a normal bubbler diffuser. Is there something else i can put on before the regulator to give me more psi output or is that not possible with this regulator?

Link to regulator:
http://s3.amazonaws.com/media.hydroponics.net/images-products/n-g-w/titan-controls/135908/135908.jpg


----------



## Mossman (Mar 7, 2016)

Your link doesn't work, least I can't see it. If you don't have a knob in the centre of the regulator, there might be an adjustment screw in its place.


----------



## plants4fun (Dec 22, 2014)

Mossman said:


> Your link doesn't work, least I can't see it. If you don't have a knob in the centre of the regulator, there might be an adjustment screw in its place.


I updated the link.
The knob is on the side but it doesnt matter how open i have it the psi is so weak i can block it with my finger.


----------

